# Grooming the head



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie has so much hair on his head and we want to trim it up. He always wants to squirm away when we put the scissors near his face and try to hold his mouth shut for a second.

Is there any secret to this or does it just come with time? Should we work on conditioning him to like getting his hair cut? We give him lots of treats but he still squirms.

Is it better to scissor cut the face (eyebrows/mustache/under mouth/ears) or clipper cut them? New to the grooming thing, but its too expensive to go the groomer!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I get a firm hold on the under part of Jake's beard to scissor his face. When you need to do the under of the beard you can grab hold of the snout from the top. I will try to find the thread for you that shows the pictures.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

here is one way
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=17913&highlight=opinions&page=4

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7555


----------

